# Help with water cooling kit



## Max3D (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi, first let me thank you for helping me with this.

Ive never purchased a water cooling kit before, but after spending a lot of money on some quality components for my pc ive decided i might aswell overclock it.

My spec is the following:

Intel i7 920
ASUS Rampage Extreme II /mobo
2x Nvidia 260 GTX running in SLI


Now i wanna watercool my CPU, and my GPU's are running at like 80c which is normal in a way but would love to overclock some more and have it lower.

I've seen a swifttech apex pro http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/product.php?productid=9094&cat=1260&page=1

Im thinking this is all i need? please help me find the right kit for me. for both my cpu and gpu's

I realise that the kit doesnt come with GPU blocks so would need some? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ask these guys: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/

I would not get an all-in-one kit if you're serious about water cooling. If you want CPU+GPU cooling you're going to have to spend at least $300, probably more. Your loop would look like:

Res/T-line > CPU block > 240 Rad > GPU block > GPU block > 360 rad > Pump > beginning
All of that, plus the tubing... You're looking at $300 minimum, probably more like $400. Still interested?


----------



## Max3D (Dec 26, 2009)

Phædrus2401 said:


> Ask these guys: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/
> 
> I would not get an all-in-one kit if you're serious about water cooling. If you want CPU+GPU cooling you're going to have to spend at least $300, probably more. Your loop would look like:
> 
> ...


Yeah, this is why i ask . i need to know the correct parts to get and what people suggest. I need to make sure i get all parts including tubing etc so i dont get it all and miss somthing 

thanks


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

You wont notice much of a difference in temps when using LC on your cards. especially if its just cooling the GPU chip. The VRAM on the card creates a lot of heat aswell, and if your LC doesn't cool the memory your going nowhere with a GPU overclock.
There are full enclosure cases for the GPU which basically covers the entire card but its more pricey.
But what i suggest is just get a LC kit for your CPU + N/B and watch the ambient temps drop in your case it should give you some head room to OC the cards using the standard cooler. You will need a program like Riva Tuner to increase the clock speed and the Fan speed.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, the full-cover GPU blocks are very nice, but on average cost about twice as much as the GPU-only blocks. And unless you go for full-cover or at least GPU+VRAM then it's kind of a waste.


----------



## Max3D (Dec 26, 2009)

Aus_Karlos said:


> You wont notice much of a difference in temps when using LC on your cards. especially if its just cooling the GPU chip. The VRAM on the card creates a lot of heat aswell, and if your LC doesn't cool the memory your going nowhere with a GPU overclock.
> There are full enclosure cases for the GPU which basically covers the entire card but its more pricey.
> But what i suggest is just get a LC kit for your CPU + N/B and watch the ambient temps drop in your case it should give you some head room to OC the cards using the standard cooler. You will need a program like Riva Tuner to increase the clock speed and the Fan speed.


aaa thank you.

As a update, my primary GPU nearly melted last night and did an emergency shut down. It was boilling ive had to remove it and ill put it back in when i sort out the cooling.

So you guys suggest i get a CPU kit and that will drop the heat to other components? 

ty


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Download Riva Tuner and manually increase your GPU fan speed to about 70%-80%. This should keep them below 80c depending on your ambient case temps.
http://www.guru3d.com/index.php?page=rivatuner


----------



## Max3D (Dec 26, 2009)

Hello all.

In the end i went for a Zalman XT kit 

its a fantastic piece of kit once you figure out how to install it all.

But all sorted now and cpu running at 4ghz and a steady 50c.

The Zalman shud give me the ability to go GPU cooling aswell when ready .

thanks for all the help!


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Zalman isn't actually a great company for water cooling, and their aircooling stuff is overpriced. Just be careful about leaks, maybe put some caulk around major joints, just in case.


----------

